# Những Tiêu Chí Đánh Giá Chất Lượng Nệm Cao Su



## thuthuytatana (24/11/18)

Chất lượng của một tấm nệm cao su được đánh giá dựa trên những yếu tố giá cả, chất liệu, thời gian bảo quản,...

Việc được người dùng ưa chuộng và đánh giá cao khiến nệm cao su trở thành một sản phẩm có nhiều mặt hàng giả, hàng nhái nhất trong số các loại nệm trên thị trường. Vậy nên, để đảm bảo lựa chọn của mình là đúng đắn bạn cần dựa theo Những Tiêu Chí Đánh Giá Chất Lượng Nệm Cao Su dưới đây khi mua nệm nhé!!!

*1. Nệm cao su có giá bán bao nhiêu?*
Một trong những tiêu chí quan trọng để đánh giá chất lượng nệm cao su đó là giá thành. Thị trường nệm cao su với sự đa dạng về mức giá khác nhau từ phân khúc phổ thông, trung bình cho đến cao cấp, tùy vào điều kiện kinh tế của cá nhân cũng như mỗi gia đình mà lựa chọn loại nào.


_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp ba TATANA_​
+ Phân khúc phổ thông: Là những sản phẩm được bán với mức giá dưới 3 triệu đồng và thiết kế tạm ổn. Phần lớn là loại nệm cao su tổng hợp hay nệm cao su khoa học. Nó là lựa chọn thích hợp cho những ai có điều kiện kinh tế không mấy khá giả.

+ Phân khúc trung bình: Với mức giá sản phẩm giao động từ 3 đến 8 triệu, đây là lựa chọn được nhiều người quan tâm hơn cả. Chất lượng sản phẩm đảm bảo an toàn, làm người dùng cảm thấy an tâm hơn khi lựa chọn nó.

+ Phân khúc cao cấp: Giá bán từ 8 triệu trở lên và cũng là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp, sang trọng, thích hợp với những gia đình có nguồn tài chính tương đối khá giả.

*2. Chất liệu an toàn cho sức khỏe*
Như đã nói ở trên, loại nệm này bao gồm hai loại chất liệu, một là cao su thiên nhiên, hai là cao su tổng hợp. Mức giá của hai dòng sản phẩm này chênh lệch khá nhiều và mức độ an toàn cho sức khỏe cũng tỉ lệ thuận với giá.

_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
*3. Kích thước phù hợp với giường ngủ*
Còn tùy thuộc vào kích thước giường và diện tích của căn phòng mà bạn lựa chọn nệm như thế nào. Nếu không muốn băn khoăn quá nhiều bạn có thể tham khảo bảng kích thước tiêu chuẩn tương ứng với các loại giường dưới đây:

Super King Size (200x220): Thích hợp dành cho những căn phòng với diện tích rộng rãi, thoải mái.
King (180x200):Kích thước này là phổ biến nhất và hiện đang được dùng nhiều nhất hiện nay.
Queen (160x200): Nếu diện tích phòng ngủ của bạn vừa phải thì có thể lựa chọn nệm với kích thước này
Doule (150x190)iện tích nệm này phù hợp với phòng diện tích nhỏ
Single (120x190):Là kích thước của nệm đơn, thích hợp cho các bé, người già hay người độc thân

*4. Thời gian bảo hành của nệm cao su*
Khi mua nệm cao su bạn cũng cần phải chú ý đến chế độ bảo hành của chúng. Có loại nệm chỉ được bảo hành 10 đến 15 năm, nhưng với nệm cao su cao cấp thời gian bảo hành lên đến 20 năm.

_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
Mua đệm và đạt được những tiêu chí trên thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ sở hữu được một sản phẩm chất lượng. Còn nếu không có thời gian tìm hiểu bạn có thể liên hệ với tatana.vn để được tư vấn cũng như cung cấp một sản phẩm chất lượng tốt nhất.

*TATANA*​


----------

